# Can They Live Together??



## CptJackFanGirl (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a Male Betta and I was wondering if a some Glofish and a Black Moor Glodfish can live together in harmony or do I need to rethink this? :help:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How big a tank?


----------



## CptJackFanGirl (Sep 10, 2008)

I believe about 2.5, but I don't know if I'll put them all together.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

CptJackFanGirl said:


> I believe about 2.5, but I don't know if I'll put them all together.


Not sure about Glofish, but a 2.5G tank is not large enough for any goldfish as I noticed you mentioned a Black Moor. Black Moors can get as large a softball. One of mine is about the size of a tennis ball as it is.


----------



## CptJackFanGirl (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm hoping for a extra small Black Moor  Think he'd be ok?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

CptJackFanGirl said:


> I'm hoping for a extra small Black Moor  Think he'd be ok?


If you can find one that is literally this big: ------- then you could probably keep it in a 2.5G for about 2 months maximum. Fancy Goldfish grow extremely fast and get quite large, especially Moors and Orandas. If you are really stuck on a goldfish to keep in a tank for a long period you are going to need at least a 10G and that will only hold 1 goldfish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If by glofish fish you mean either the modifed danios or the glo-lgiht tetra, they could do ok with a betta, but they need schools and swimming room, so I'd suggest you go up to 10g. Or keep the betta alone in the 2.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

No. Keep the betta alone in the 2.5, that's definitely not big enough for the glofish or Black Moor. Remember, fish don't stay tiny.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

They could stay together, however get a much bigger tank then they will be happy.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I wouldn't even try keeping the Betta and the Black Moor together at all. Bettas will perceive anything with trailing fins / tails to be another Betta (they have poor eyesight from my understanding) and they'll fight.

I wouldn't put a single goldfish in anything smaller than a 20 gallon tank, which is still a waste of a tank and a prison cell for the fish. For goldfish, start at 55 gallons.


----------



## readyteddy (Oct 16, 2008)

How bout keeping black ghost ( 1 or 2 pcs ) with some neon tetras, zebra danios and cory panda? are they getting well each other ? my aqua's size is 1 m x 45 cm x 45 cm....thx u


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

CptJackFanGirl said:


> I have a Male Betta and I was wondering if a some Glofish and a Black Moor Glodfish can live together in harmony or do I need to rethink this? :help:


The answer is yes, but you'd better get it set up correct territorywise and be willing to do daily to multiple daily water changes to keep them surviving. Would I suggest it no, but if you are willing to do the work, go for it. Just keep in mind, as the fish grow the maintenance will become even more frequent.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

53 gallons by my math. I think eventually the goldfish would get big enough to eat the neons and do so.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

now your getting out of the ballpark. A black ghost gets quit big and I would recommend at least a 75gallon for a black ghost and the other fish that is the bare minimum to keep them all happy and water conditions right.

Also dont look at what the fish store tells you to put them in, they are just trying to sell you fish and you will make their lives horrible, messed up and extremely unhappy. 

Some of the fish you mentioned like the black ghost can get up to 12 inches when fully grown and that would just be wrong putting him in that tiny of an tank and even putting more fish in there with him.

In my opinion buy a bigger tank or just wait until you get a bigger tank it will safe you a big headache when your fish are dying and looking sick and it will safe you money and most importantly it will safe the fish that your putting in a bad situation.

Dont find out the hard way I did and it was not pretty.:sad:


----------

